# Espace disque perdu avec winclone



## zeltron54 (30 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

suite à un problème de HDD (320Go)(erreur disque) sur le PC d’un ami, je lui ai remplacé par un HDD 1To. J’ai procédé comme ceci:

-Installation du HDD dans une boitier externe
-Clonage du disque avec Winclone depuis mon Mac
-Installation du nouveau HDD 1To dans le boitier externe
-Formatage du HDD 1To
—clonage en retour avec winclone
-installation du HDD dans le PC

Tout c’est très bien passé le pc démarre et on se retrouve avec un disque identique à l’ancien tout est là , système (Windows 7) et données.

Le problème le nouveau disque (1To) ne propose que 320Go, mais le gestionnaire de disque windows montre:
1 partition 200Mo (partition de protection GPT)
1 partition (C) 931,32 Go NTFS (Système, Démarrer, ......)
et le camembert du disque (C) montre exclusivement: capacité > 297 Go qui sont les seul utilisable.


Y a t’il une solution pour récupérer l’espace perdu ?

Je n’ai plus le disque avec moi pour pouvoir faire un diskutil.

NB: j'avais penser à effacer le disque créer un partition de 320 go et une de 680 Go puis de cloner avec winclone sur la 320 et enfin effacer la 680 et réaffecter l'espace libre à la 320. Mais il doit y avoir plus simple ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2016)

le disque c'est bien dans un PC sous Windows qu'il a été réimplanté?

Je ne connais pas suffisamment Windows pour te répondre à coup sûr, mais peut-être garde-t-il dans un fichier de configuration, la taille du disque sur lequel il tourne. En reclonant un Windows issu d'un disque 320 Go, Windows considère qu'il tourne toujours sur un disque de 320 Go...
(mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse)


----------



## zeltron54 (30 Septembre 2016)

@ remy
Merci pour ta réponse.
Oui le disque est bien dans un pc.
Je suppose que c'est Winclone qui clone tout, y compris les infos dans la MBR ou doivent être inscrit la taille du disque...

Macomaniac ou jeanjd63 vont certainement m'éclairer sur ce point.


----------



## zeltron54 (30 Septembre 2016)

une copie d'écran pour mieux comprendre.


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2016)

tu devrais plutôt poser la question au support de TwoCanoes, l'éditeur de WinClone.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2016)

Salut *zeltron
*


zeltron54 a dit:


> Macomaniac ou jeanjd63 vont certainement m'éclairer sur ce point.



Je ne sais pas du tout quel est le procédé adopté par le logiciel «Winclone» pour cloner une partition de destination à partir d'une source qui est une image-disque d'archivage *Win.winclone*.

Ce que je sais, c'est que lorsqu'on opère en mode Mac > il y a 2 façons différentes de procéder : le clonage en mode "fichiers" et le clonage en mode "blocs".

- le clonage en mode "fichiers" est effectué, en ligne de commande, par des utilitaires comme *cp*, *rsync*, *ditto* ; et en mode graphique, par un logiciel comme «Carbon Copy Cloner». C'est une recopie qui opère "par le haut" si je puis dire.

Voici comment je pourrais l'éclairer : une partition est un "container" qui englobe une série de blocs, lesquels sont des regroupements bruts de 512 octets de 8 bits d'écriture. C'est le « *raw disk* » : le plan brut de la partition. À présent, pour que cet espace-disque soit utilisable > un système de fichiers se trouve installé sur les premiers blocs de la partition. Tu peux te le représenter comme un mécanisme logique capable de transformer le « *raw disk* » (les blocs bruts) en un « espace de répertoire » (= un volume) dans lequel les écritures des blocs bruts vont se montrer sous forme de fichiers lisibles par des applications dédiées. Un volume est donc une présentation en mode "répertoire de fichiers humainement lisibles" de l'espace de blocs bruts du *raw disk* de la partition. Grâce aux bons services du système de fichiers.

Alors > un utilitaire qui clone en mode "fichiers" opère d'un espace monté de volume à un autre espace monté de volume. Il présuppose que sur le disque _source_, un système de fichiers a déjà opéré la transformation « *raw disk* > espace de répertoire > et itou sur le disque de _destination_. Dans l'espace de répertoire "_source_" > il repère donc des données d'écriture en forme de fichiers > et il va les recopier dans l'espace de répertoire pré-monté de la "_destination_".

Cela a une conséquence importante en ce qui concerne les tailles du répertoire (volume) "_source_" et du répertoire (volume) "_destination_" : c'est que jamais ce type de clonage ne va affecter la taille des volumes. C'est uniquement le remplissement d'un contenant fourni (le répertoire du volume monté par le système de fichiers de la destination) par du contenu emprunté (au répertoire du volume monté par le système de fichiers de la source). Jamais les contenants ne sont affectés > il n'y a que transfert de contenus. Les contenants (volume source et destination) sont entièrement intouchés et dépendent intégralement des systèmes de fichiers préalables qui montent ces répertoires à partir des *raw disks* des partitions des disques.

--------------------​
- le clonage en mode "blocs" est une tout autre approche du clonage. Il opère au niveau brut du « *raw disk* » d'une partition, en faisant complètement abstraction des volumes et de leur montage par des systèmes de fichiers. Mieux : il est incompatible avec un volume monté > càd. avec un système de fichiers activé.

Ce qu'opère un tel clonage > c'est une transposition exacte de tous les blocs de la partition "_source_" (le *raw disk*) dans le container d'accueil de la partition "destination". Il s'agit donc d'un remplacement de blocs, à commencer par les blocs de tête qui portent le système de fichiers. Le système de fichiers de la _source_ est donc recopié sur la destination avec les blocs qui le portent.

Pour préciser encore le mode de ce remplacement de blocs > chaque *bit* d'écriture inclus dans le *bloc* "_source_" se trouve écrit en correspondance en *bit* d'écriture inclus dans le *bloc* "_destination_" > ce qui permet d'obtenir une identité bloc à bloc par itération de *bits* à l'identique entre la _source_ et la _destination_.

Un des utilitaires spécialistes du clonage en mode bloc est *dd* (*d*isk_*d*oubler). Alors voici une implication intéressante concernant cet exécutable : que se passe-t-il lorsque *dd* est appelé à cloner en mode blocs une partition "_source_" *plus petite* sur une partition "_destination_" *plus grande* - supposons une partition "_source_" de *320 Go* sur une partition de "_destination_" de *999 Go* ? Les *320 Go* de blocs de la partition "_source_" vont être imagés *bit à bit* sur les *320 premiers Go* de la partition "_destination_". Et les *679 Go* restant de la partition de _destination_ ? Attention ! On n'est pas en clonage en mode "fichiers" ici : on n'est pas en train de remplir un volume-contenant pré-existant avec du contenu de fichiers > on est en clonage en mode "blocs" : une processus d'imagerie de « *raw disk* » à « *raw disk* ». Eh bien ! la solution du problème est drastique : tous les blocs dans le container-disque *raw* de la partition de _destination_ qui excèdent les blocs de la partition _source_ vont être « *neutralisés* » : chaque *bit* inclus dans ces blocs va être marqué par un *** (astérisque) équivalent à la valeur d'un *NULL_bit* (*bit* ni *0* ni *1*, càd. sans valeur d'écriture) > par suite, les blocs incluant ces *NULL_bits* à *** seront des blocs illisibles comme ininscriptibles : des blocs *neutralisés*.

Du point de vue de la table de partition > la partition de destination conserve sa taille de blocs. Dans mon exemple, elle reste évaluée à *999 Go* de blocs bruts. Mais du point de vue du système de fichiers qui gère le montage en volume de fichiers des blocs de la partition > eh bien ! sur les blocs de tête de la partition de *999 Go* > c'est celui de la partition "_source_" de *320 Go* qui a été cloné > par suite, il gère les *premiers 320 Go* de blocs à l'image du système de fichiers de la source > mais les *679 Go* de blocs suivants dans le container de la partition, constitués de *blocs neutralisés* incluants des *NULL_bits **, sont non-gérés par le système de fichiers - lequel va donc monter un volume utile de seulement *320 Go*.

Il y a donc de l'espace perdu à l'intérieur de la partition, mais ce n'est pas de l'espace libre (*free_space*) > c'est de l'espace nul (blocs à *NULL_bits*).

--------------------​
Je ne sais pas, *zeltron*, si j'ai réussi à éclairer ta lanterne avec la fumeuse mèche de briquet de ma rhétorique. Disons pour résumer que si «Winclone» a opéré un clonage en mode "blocs" de l'image-disque *Win.winclone* prise en "_source_" sur la partition de "_destination_" du disque > alors il a dû opérer comme le fait *dd* dans le cas d'une disproportion entre la _source_ et la _destination_ : une neutralisation de tous les blocs excédentaires (*NULL_bits*).

Note1: une image-disque est un disque dur virtuel, supportant une table de partition, avec une partition par défaut à l'image de celle d'un disque en dur. Elle peut donc servir de source à un clonage en mode blocs exactement comme une partition de disque dur le fait.

Note2: j'avais l'impression que «Winclone», lorsqu'on lui fait cloner sur un disque Mac une image-disque *Win.winclone* (imageant par exemple une partition _source_ de *320 Go*) dans une partition de _destination_ de (supposons) *999 Go* > opère en fait un clonage en mode "fichiers" sans neutraliser les blocs excédentaires dans la destination. Mais d'après ce que tu racontes, j'ai l'impression qu'il a opéré en mode "blocs" dans ton cas : serait-ce parce que les tables de partition étaient *MBR* et pas *GPT* ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Octobre 2016)

Salut @zeltron54  et tous les autres.

Je me réveille un peu tard.

Il faut utiliser diskpart : http://www.labo-microsoft.org/articles/Windows7_Disk_Management/5/
ou http://vpourchet.com/2010/08/06/diskpart-formater-partitionner-et-dimensionner-vos-disques/
Sur Windows, ouvrir une console (terminal, on en sort pas.  )
Là taper
*diskpart*
ça ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre pour accepter la commande et ouvrir une fenêtre type terminal avec le prompt diskpart
là taper
*list volume*
puis sélectionner le volume à agrandir
*select volume x*
puis taper la commande
*extend*
et patienter.


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
@ macomaniac
Merci pour ces explications.
j'ai été surpris car je pensais que la création d'une image clonage blocs à blocs produirait une image de taille égale au disque source or le disque source faisait 320Go, avec seulement 14Go environ d' occupé  et l'image winclone fait 13Go.

Le retro-clonage de l'image sur un disque de 1To m'a donc produit ce problème, que tu expliques donnant 320Go de visible et utilisable, sur une partition qui est bien vue de 1 To.

Je viens de remarquer que une des 2 images postées #1 n'apparaît pas , je la remet là.





Je cherchais donc à comprendre si c'était normal.

@jeanjd63
Merci pour ces liens, je vais regarder ça de plus prêt, mais comme je n'ai plus en ma possession l'ordi, j'attendrai de pouvoir le récupérer pour essayer la récupération de l'espace.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Octobre 2016)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> @ macomaniac
> Merci pour ces explications.
> j'ai été surpris car je pensais que la création d'une image clonage blocs à blocs produirait une image de taille égale au disque source or le disque source faisait 320Go, avec seulement 14Go environ d' occupé  et l'image winclone fait 13Go.
> ...


J'ai testé sur une machine virtuelle et ça fonctionne chez moi. 
J'ai modifié le post #7 avec un petit modop de ce que j'ai fait et qui fonctionne.


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Octobre 2016)

@jeanjd63 
Suite à un essai la commande extend lui renvoie "il n'y a pas d'espace libre sur ce volume pour étendre ce volume"
la commande list volume lui montre le volume en lui disant "volume 1 > C > NTFS > Partition > 931 G >  sain > Système


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Octobre 2016)

La gestion par diskpart reflète la vision de l'image #8 et donc effectivement voit une partition de la bonne taille. Mais W7 lui ne voit que les 320 Go voir image #1.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Octobre 2016)

Donc tenter un shrink 
*shrink desired=600000*
patienter, puis refaire un 
*extend*


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Octobre 2016)

Shrink desired=600000 > Erreur paramètre incorrect.
Merci quand même.
je vais être absent quelques jours, je reprendrai les test à mon retour.
Comme tout fonctionne lui est content, Mais moi j'aimerai bien comprendre.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Octobre 2016)

Tente avec moins :
*shrink desired=60000*
puis
*extend
*
Et si ça râle toujours tu tentes avec :
*shrink desired=200*
puis
*extend*


----------



## zeltron54 (2 Octobre 2016)

Toutes les tentatives se soldes par un échec.
La commande querymax renvoie 42 Go, mais même en passant moins a shrink il obtient une erreur.
Le fait que l'on ne  voit pas d'espace non alloué doit être la raison de ces échecs.
Des que j'aurai l'occasion de récupérer ce pc je mettrais le HDD dans un boitier sur le mac et je verrai à ce moment là.
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Octobre 2016)

Tu as essayé avec cela : 
*shrink desired=100*
puis
*extend*


----------



## zeltron54 (2 Octobre 2016)

Oui tous les essais Shrink desired=XX renvoie une erreur "paramètre incorrect". j'ai essayer 10,100, 200 etc... rien à faire!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Octobre 2016)

Attention, il ne faut pas d'espaces entre shrink et = et la valeur.

PS j'ai testé avec des espaces et ça fonctionne.
Par contre je ne comprends pas très bien le retour "Paramètre incorrect" ça sent l'erreur de syntaxe.
Serait-il possible de forcer une vérification du disque ? chkdsk : https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/fix-hard-drives-chkdsk-windows-10/


----------



## zeltron54 (2 Octobre 2016)

Bon on a lancé un chkdsk c: /f/r   je te transmet le resultat des que c'est terminé ... mais j'y crois pas le disque est neuf et fonctionne sans problème.
Je suppose que winclone, lorsque l'on restaure l'image, le fait blocs a blocs et recopie donc les valeurs de l'ancien disque dans la table MFT du disque donc la partition est bonne mais la table donne 320 Go lorsque l'on interroge le disque C depuis windows.

En regardant sur le net , il y a pas mal de forum ou il en parle en pointant du doigt certain logiciels de clonage blocs à blocs qui provoque le problème et d'autre qui le répare après la fin du clonage... mais ce sont des logiciel PC. Winclone tout en faisant un image de la taille occupée par les données doit procéder de la sorte.
Je tenterais donc, des que j'aurai l'occasion, de partitionner le HDD avec une partition de 320Go, de reclonner sur cette partition, puis ensuite de regrouper les 2 partitions (pour le test) car cela pourrait rester avec partition système 320Go et une partition avec le reste pour les data.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Octobre 2016)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bon on a lancé un chkdsk c: /f/r   je te transmet le resultat des que c'est terminé ... mais j'y crois pas le disque est neuf et fonctionne sans problème.
> Je suppose que winclone, lorsque l'on restaure l'image, le fait blocs a blocs et recopie donc les valeurs de l'ancien disque dans la table MFT du disque donc la partition est bonne mais la table donne 320 Go lorsque l'on interroge le disque C depuis windows.
> 
> En regardant sur le net , il y a pas mal de forum ou il en parle en pointant du doigt certain logiciels de clonage blocs à blocs qui provoque le problème et d'autre qui le répare après la fin du clonage... mais ce sont des logiciel PC. Winclone tout en faisant un image de la taille occupée par les données doit procéder de la sorte.
> Je tenterais donc, des que j'aurai l'occasion, de partitionner le HDD avec une partition de 320Go, de reclonner sur cette partition, puis ensuite de regrouper les 2 partitions (pour le test) car cela pourrait rester avec partition système 320Go et une partition avec le reste pour les data.


Le chkdsk peut réparer les erreurs logiques.
Ce serait pas mal après de relancer diskpart, sélectionner le bon volume et retenter shrink/expand.


----------



## zeltron54 (2 Octobre 2016)

Résultat du chkdsk > RAS et la commande shrink toujours pareil, je te joins un copie écran.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Octobre 2016)

Voir ceci au cas où : https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2811532


----------



## zeltron54 (2 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Voir ceci au cas où : https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2811532



Ceci concerne W8 pas W7.

Je laisse tomber pour le moment, je reprendrai ça lorsque je pourrai mettre le HDD dans le Mac.
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Octobre 2016)

Pas de quoi. Bon dimanche.


----------

